# Somewhat of a rant about sensors



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Sensors and intuitives alike will chew the cud just as a way of connecting with other people. I see what you did here a lot in people who first get into typology, identify with intuitive, and think that makes them some kind of deep intellectual in contrast to all the 'sensors' out there. Even if someone is an intuitive, it doesn't mean that they are going to always have something profoundly intellectual to say to others, and nothing else otherwise. People will talk just to talk, just to engage each other. There's more to it than exchanging relevant information. Sometimes you just enjoy each other, or want to get a feel for the other person. I knew an enfp who was the most detail oriented talker I'd ever met. He just enjoyed the connection in the exchange. 

I have known some younger intuitives to not have much else to say outside of their areas of expertise, because they don't have the well-roundedness that comes with a little more age. This can be so for young sensors as well of course, but the point I'm getting at is that it doesn't make you a genius in contrast to those sensors, to only open you mouth when you are discussing what you learned in your philosophy 101 course.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> Sensors are somewhat confusing to me at times. For example, they have no problem just casually sparking up small talk. The conversation about seemingly nothingness seems to be great for parties who enjoy doing it. I'm pretty confident I'm an intuitive, I really have a strong dislike for casual small talk. I do it because I have to sometimes. But general chit chat, etc I hate. I'd much rather prefer talking about something that has a point.
> 
> For example say you are at a grocery store and buying a pizza:
> 
> ...


I thought you didn't know what type you were, but now you're an expert on what sensors do? Come on, man. You're not the first person to make a thread like this, but you might not want to make it a habit. 

Also, I don't see why people get so offended by chit chat. All the other person is trying to do is relate to you. They are being nice. They are making conversation about whatever just because they want to talk to you. Maybe its not your preferred mode of communication, but they are just trying to be friendly.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> *Also, I don't see why people get so offended by chit chat.* All the other person is trying to do is relate to you. They are being nice. They are making conversation about whatever just because they want to talk to you. Maybe its not your preferred mode of communication, but they are just trying to be friendly.


My dog was killed by chit-chat. I'm offended by your comments.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

Fizz said:


> My dog was killed by chit-chat. I'm offended by your comments.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

I understand what you mean, whoever it may be who is doing the chit chat. I just feel bad though because I never know what to say, and I realize they are just trying to be nice! Though I appreciate the kindness, I always think of what a pointless comment it was, and try to quickly scan my brain with some sort of relatable response, which usually ends up being "yeah!" or "cool!" with intense smiling hoping to make up for the lack of conversation. I try to observe others to see how they respond to such things (like my ISXJ mother), but I don't know know if I'm getting any better :/ I hate feeling awkward, and it's frustrating.

Also, I think when some intuitives complain about conversation not having a point, I don't think it's implying it has to be a deep, intellectual conversation. I love deep, intellectual conversations, but it's not like I'm constantly having them. That's exhausting. I often just have a lot of silly conversations. Or what I'd consider normal conversations, I guess. But there's something about the chit chat as described by the OP that I cannot seem to do well. There's some difference between my conversing style and, "hey, I went to that restaurant," that I cannot put my finger on. It might be that I'm just really bad at quick, passing by conversation. I don't know. But the sensors I know seem to be better at chit chat as a whole (even the times they don't particularly enjoy it). I see it as a strength. But...still frustrating for me, hah!


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think "chit-chat" is primarily a sensor thing. I think its largely not even exclusive to any of the MBTI letters. My ENFP friend can talk to anyone about anything and can keep conversations going for hours, but she often speaks idle chit chat also. My INFJ and ESFJ friends too.  I believe it's primarily just based on individuals preference. My INTP brother and INFP friend I feel HATE it when conversation lacks a point, just like I do. But you would think Fe dominants like me would like it! ^_^ 
I do agree, however, with eunoia. Sensors do seem better at chit chat and you can at times tell if someone is a Sensor or an iNtuitive based on how they carry conversation. Maybe its what they focus on?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

i usually like small talk. it's comfortable, and can often develop into something much more interesting. people are fascinating, imo, you just have to toe the shallow end for a bit to feel each other out before diving in. and i'm not just N, i'm N-_dominant_. idiotic stereotypes. 

also, there's this fascinating thing called "communication". it works like this: 

person A - (small talk)
person B - "huh, that's interesting. cool. hey listen, not to be rude or anything, but i'm not really in a talkative mood right now. i hope you don't mind if i go back to listening to my ipod."
person A - "oh! no problem! sorry to bother you!" 
person B -


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

To be frank, I really dislike small talk as well. So do a lot of INFJs, it seems. Especially if it's mundane ("pointless"). But handling small talk does get you closer to people, it's usually all for the better in the long run.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I always thought "Chit chat" or small talk is an Extroverted thing. I am obviously a sensor, but I cannot do small talk for the life of me. I fail at small talk. It's usually "Hi, what's up?" And then, absolute silence. The other party has to take the lead when it comes to small talk.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

If you've ever worked a supermarket job, and were even the least bit Extroverted, you would know that the only thing that saves you from losing your mind out of soulkilling boredom is idly reaching out to whoever seems friendly enough to talk to you about pizzas.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

dude, this schtick is getting _old_.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

TripleC said:


> I just don't understand them because I always feel that we are NEVER getting to any POINT.


Not to be critical but, this _can_ go both ways you know...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Not to be critical but, this _can_ go both ways you know...


Some of the most shallow people I know are Ns, that doesn't mean they're all shallow. I probably know an even amount of Ns and Ss that act in accordance to this stereotype. People are naive when they first learn about MBTI and they hold onto stereotypes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

We should have a rule against making this kind of thread, although it already falls under the rule against typism.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> We should have a rule against making this kind of thread, although it already falls under the rule against typism.


I thought of that possibility this week. I've been pretty mellow about it lately but they do offend quite a few still and just serves to divide people and breed ignorance. Like politics.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I just want to inform everyone that I just made myself a banana and nutella sandwich.
Also sensor hate is silly; I really do not see why people make a big deal over N and S differences.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> I just want to inform everyone that I just made myself a banana and nutella sandwich.
> Also sensor hate is silly.


I've never had nutella, what's it like?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> We should have a rule against making this kind of thread, although it already falls under the rule against typism.


I'm not really offended anymore, I just think it clogs up our threads these days. Since logical people who know ANYTHING about MBTI realize that you can't stereotype people based on one "letter", that being S without taking into consideration Si and Se. Added on top of that, a habit that MOST HUMAN BEINGS HAVE BECAUSE IT'S HOW WE HAVE SURVIVED FOR SO LONG because it's an adaptation based on survival. If we all acted like pissy little bitches when someone wanted to chat with us, we wouldn't have survived.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> I've never had nutella, what's it like?


It's the best. Seriously. It's so good that you can eat a whole jar by itself. The texture is velvety and the flavor is chocolate-y.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> *I just want to inform everyone that I just made myself a banana and nutella sandwich.*
> Also sensor hate is silly; I really do not see why people make a big deal over N and S differences.


This is the most important thing said in this thread so far. Well besides all the anti-hating-on-sensors bit. I have some nutella and bananas as well, I think the bananas have turned so I won't try it with them. I've had it before and it's damn delicious.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

What I'm surprised most about is that some people here tend to pin any qualities that they see as undesirable, or 'not them', as a Sensor trait, even though it falls outside of the scope of S-N dichotomy, or would make more logical sense if those traits were pinned under other dichotomies (I'm not saying it will make the stereotype more true or less offensive, just saying that it would make more sense). 

For example: love for chitchatting and small talk would make a lot more sense if it's seen as an Extroverted trait. Anyone who thinks that idle chatter is a Sensor thing obviously knows nothing about ISTx

I could list some more ignorant stereotypes but I'll be damned if I accidentally perpetuate them. *snort*


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I'm not really offended anymore, I just think it clogs up our threads these days. Since logical people who know ANYTHING about MBTI realize that you can't stereotype people based on one "letter", that being S without taking into consideration Si and Se. Added on top of that, *a habit that MOST HUMAN BEINGS HAVE BECAUSE IT'S HOW WE HAVE SURVIVED FOR SO LONG because it's an adaptation based on survival.* If we all acted like pissy little bitches when someone wanted to chat with us, we wouldn't have survived.



aaaahh hahahahaha. You reminded me of another stereotype that "Sensors can't detect patterns". 

Everyone can recognize patterns. It's a human thing. It's crucial to our survival...
duh.

oops, I just contradicted my previous post XD. oh well.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> It's the best. Seriously. It's so good that you can eat a whole jar by itself. The texture is velvety and the flavor is chocolate-y.





Fizz said:


> This is the most important thing said in this thread so far. Well besides all the anti-hating-on-sensors bit. I have some nutella and bananas as well, I think the bananas have turned so I won't try it with them. I've had it before and it's damn delicious.


Based on description and that yummy looking pic Fizz sent me, I think I'm gonna get me some nutella! I bet it's really good for you. And bananas...and bread...ok I'm hungry now.

*snorts derisively along with Kayness...then some more just for the hell of it...mmm smores....*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> aaaahh hahahahaha. You reminded me of another stereotype that "Sensors can't detect patterns".
> 
> Everyone can recognize patterns. It's a human thing. It's crucial to our survival...
> duh.
> ...


Wait, we can't recognize patterns? Apparently I'm not a Sensor then, sorry guys, apparently I'm just too damned interesting. It's a shame, really.

Time to start being typist to my friends *puts on sunglasses*  Awww yeeeah!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Time to start being typist to my friends *puts on sunglasses*  Awww yeeeah!


Nooooo anything but that. *pulls off precious sunglasses and stomps on them* You must return to your Sensor self. The glasses, they've corrupted you!


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

*NUTELLA: Bringing MBTI types together since 1963.*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> *NUTELLA: Bringing MBTI types together since 1963.*


That just got a good lol from me.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I love nutella. If I could get away with it, I'll dip my finger into the jar and suck it from my finger...and repeat until the jar is empty.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Kayness said:


> I love nutella. If I could get away with it, I'll dip my finger into the jar and suck it from my finger...and repeat until the jar is empty.


That good eh?


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> That good eh?


It's so good that my mom is starting to hide all my Nutella jars because I finish them quickly :crazy:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

SuPEReViL said:


> That good eh?


 I'll suck other things too, if it's dipped in Nutella.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


> It's so good that my mom is starting to hide all my Nutella jars because I finish them quickly :crazy:


Ok it's official I'm getting me some Nutella...tonight. And whipped cream.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Kayness said:


> I'll suck other things too, if it's dipped in Nutella.


(finishing off my list)...and a man


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

@SuPEReViL - I think our avatars are related in some way, I can see a slight resemblance.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> @SuPEReViL - I think our avatars are related in some way, I can see a slight resemblance.


Yeah strange I didn't notice. 

Mine might have been conceived in an advanced post-ww2 neonazi lab in Germany, and yours was conceived by 2 people on acid XD


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SuPEReViL said:


> Yeah strange I didn't notice.
> 
> Mine might have been conceived in an advanced post-ww2 neonazi lab in Germany, and yours was conceived by 2 people on acid XD


Yours may be part of a neo-Nazi plot to bring about 1000 years of the Meme Reich. Mine still thinks its the 1960s, even though it's on the Internet.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Yours may be part of a neo-Nazi plot to bring about 1000 years of the Meme Reich. Mine still thinks its the 1960s, even though it's on the Internet.


LOL So far this thread is giving me some good lulz XD Should I give 5 stars?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I've got a military campaign to plan for the next hour or so but I'll bbl XD


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Ok it's official I'm getting me some Nutella...tonight. And whipped cream.


Sounds like a sexy night! Oh yes it's ladies' night and the feeling's right!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SuPEReViL said:


> I've got a military campaign to plan for the next hour or so but I'll bbl XD


I'll go and alert the authorities in Poland, then.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Has no ice cream  Has frozen whipped cream.
> 
> PS you know what's worse than pants on head retarded? Underwear over pants cause you took way too much acid and can't remember which goes first. It's a whole new level of retartded XD
> 
> Thanks you for the lemonade.


x.x epic fail fridge raid....*wonders if superman was on acid when he thought of his superhero outfit*

 you are welcome.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> And nutella...just licked some off my finger, oh y fucking god, where have you been my whole life??? XD


[devilsadvocate]
Well, see, now I feel like the only person who doesn't like Nutella. :shocked: There's something wrong about chocolate and hazelnuts whipped into what is basically a peanut butter texture.
[/devilsadvocate]



donkeybals said:


> Also, did anyone notice when all the sensors took this from being kind of a deeper topic to chit chatting about nutella? LOL


*whispers* It's called mocking via irony.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> x.x epic fail fridge raid....*wonders if superman was on acid when he thought of his superhero outfit*
> 
> you are welcome.


Well I don't know about Superman but I'm pretty sure the guy who came up with Aquaman had something special going on in his head, how useless!! XD

Next time, could you add vodka? 


Paradigm said:


> Well, see, now I feel like the only person who doesn't like Nutella. :shocked: There's something wrong about chocolate and hazelnuts whipped into what is basically a peanut butter texture.


Cool I have an advocate XD

I thought I wouldn't like it either but I just found out tonight how awesome it was. I thought it would taste quite different, it's like chocolate icing but with something special AND it's good for you by comparison. win/win 



Paradigm said:


> *whispers* It's called mocking via irony.


Yeah or as I call it "killing (a thread) with kindness"


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Well I don't know about Superman but I'm pretty sure the guy who came up with Aquaman had something special going on in his head, how useless!! XD
> 
> Next time, could you add vodka?
> 
> ...


Get one of these, poke a hole in it. Attach vodka bottle with opening in the hole and let it drain inside. Place in fridge until it gets cold ^^...serve. 









^^ got you this: Vodka Lemonade Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Khys said:


> This doesn't even remotely fit an ISTP.



He's right, my closest friend (if a relationship based on our mutual hatred of others and love of not being around people) is an ISTP, I don't think we ever had a 'chit chat' in seeing each other for 9 hours every day for 3 years, including ALL holidays. 




To the OP. I think this has probably been said a few times, well I'd hope it has anyway- Get over yourself, you're an iNtuitor not god.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Just "somewhat?"


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> ISTPs are awesome


Damn straight XD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> Get one of these, poke a hole in it. Attach vodka bottle with opening in the hole and let it drain inside. Place in fridge until it gets cold ^^...serve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that actually sounds good! I never thought of watermelon juice like that, it's one of my favourite things. Once more stuff goes "missing" I may have room for one


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> *whispers* It's called mocking via irony.
> 
> 
> SuPEReViL said:
> ...


Smother this thread in Nutella, it will never _breathe_ again...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Smother this thread in Nutella, it will never _breathe_ again...


Alrighty then, I'll get a crate if possible  Damn this one is probably the Costco size.










I guess it is possible to get a case


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Alright begin 








-----
The future of this thread:









Our own futures:









*SüPERΞViL: contributing to the death of threads since 2010*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok just read the label, apparently it IS like eating icing...damn good icing at that


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

SuPEReViL said:


> Alrighty then, I'll get a crate if possible  Damn this one is probably the Costco size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad part is...I'd _still_ eat that whole thing in one sitting. <3 Nutella.... ^^;


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

SuPEReViL said:


> *SüPERΞViL: contributing to the death of threads since 2010*


And doing a damn good job
Keep up the fine work, ma'am.


----------

